# Got offer in Germany but current Indian company unwilling to give relieving letter



## vortexigi08

Hello,

I have got an job offer from Berlin. Now my current Indian company (MNC) was about to send me into an onsite project. I have informed that I can't travel. Work Permit for the onsite has been prepared but VISA is not stamped. Since, I am unwilling to travel onsite now and resigned, *my current company is threatening me that they will not provide me relieving letter and experience letter and they will recover the work permit cost.*

I have applied for the work permit for Germany last week.

Guys, please advise what is impact if I don't the relieving letter or experience letter for my VISA, future job change and if want to study further in Germany.

Thanks & Regards,
vortex


----------



## beppi

I don't think a "relieving letter" from your current company is needed to get the visa.
Potential employers in Germany might want to see an employment certificate from all previous jobs. It is always better not to burn bridges to the past!


----------



## vortexigi08

Job offering cimpany have mentioned in the contract covering letter that they need ssn, health insurance, tax card and bank account after joining. Havent mentiioned about exp letter or relieving letter.

also pls sugggest what if I want to join masters course after 1-2 yrs are those required ?


----------



## beppi

Probably not.


----------



## nfs99

Just came back from my work Visa interview. They never asked for any experience letters, it is best advisable to get it, but not really needed. But then again lot of factors come into play, if the exp is less than 1 year you can ignore, I would still strongly advice you to get it to be on the safer side.

And There are no legal grounds to clam work permit processing costs from an employee unless you signed such agreement.

Furthermore, most Indian companies give this threats, but eventually send you the letter to the registered address in a year.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*Hi !*



vortexigi08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got an job offer from Berlin. Now my current Indian company (MNC) was about to send me into an onsite project. I have informed that I can't travel. Work Permit for the onsite has been prepared but VISA is not stamped. Since, I am unwilling to travel onsite now and resigned, *my current company is threatening me that they will not provide me relieving letter and experience letter and they will recover the work permit cost.*
> 
> I have applied for the work permit for Germany last week.
> 
> Guys, please advise what is impact if I don't the relieving letter or experience letter for my VISA, future job change and if want to study further in Germany.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> vortex



Hi VORTEX,
I understand your situation/predicament.
Be Strong....


Two good things for U -
# 1 - U already have achieved getting that German work-permit
# 2 - U already have a sound JOB OFFER from a company in Berlin

Thats a big deal then ....
So; 90 % U should be out of trouble; taking into context that this new Job in German land - already adds Work-Experience thats relevant to Germany;
and since U already are harbouring thoughts/ideas of a Post-Grad edu; so U dont really need to be afraid of the Indian MNC's threatening....


Still; to be absolutely SAFE; if U think;its possible; then try to get hold of at least an Experience-Letter / Service-Certificate from your Indian MNC employer.


Wish U good luck !!


----------

